# Need help with a design like this



## Bigbill365 (Nov 27, 2012)

im looking to make some ****s like.Ive already figured out the shirts ill be using.Im looking to start more of a preppy look company here is an example.Mens Baker Mountain Tee | Mens Tees | Abercrombie.com

could something like this be done with my company name?and would it be better to do it screen printing or heat transfer?


----------



## Bigbill365 (Nov 27, 2012)

also something like this shirt is this screen printed?and if so is there a company you can direct me to thatcan do something like these if i send them the shirts?


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Whats the name of the business that you'll be using ? Also I think you want to incorporate a football with the name, is that correct...


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Bigbill365 said:


> also something like this shirt is this screen printed?and if so is there a company you can direct me to thatcan do something like these if i send them the shirts?


 
HI Bill, 
Yes, screenprinting. 
Also, check your messages...I just sent you a pm


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Bill that is a nice look and has been selling for them and I for over 15 years.. garment dyed and distressed was hot in the late 90's and still going strong.. I sent you a private message please go look
dlac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Bigbill365 (Nov 27, 2012)

hello i got some pms also anyone have t shirt supplier reccomendations?


----------

